# skunks?



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ive just been doing some research, and have figured they are very inteligent creatures. ide like one. so please could anyone point me in the right direction for a caresheet please how much would i expect to pay for one? i like the choc ones best, but colour isnt important. also, how much would it be to get them descented and neutered? and would it be ok in a cage when nobody is in, and free to roam when everyones in?

thanks all.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

First off it is illigal now to descent... you can have them neutered though, and the price varies on the vet you go to.

Also price varies depending on seller etc, as a rough guide we do classics at £350, Chocs at £450, and Albinos at £550, but this year i have seen skunks up for sale for as much as £1000.

You really really need to do alot of research and thinking before you get a skunk, like you said they are very intelligant animals and need alot of attention. If you dont have much patients, not prepared for your house, carpets, possibly furniture to be trashed, and if your not ready to have everything out of reach and put away then you are in no way ready for a skunk. they will demolish pretty much anything and everthing, if you leave a drink on the floor they will knock it over, if you put a plate down they will be straight on it. 

With skunks requiring a fresh diet aswel, this can be costly... especially as babies because really they need feeding little and often... even now, bam is 20weeks and i give her about 5 meals a day with morning and evening being larger and just small handfuls through the day. You have to be ready for you life to be turned around as it is not like just getting a dog or a cat...

these are two sites that give you idease of care and feeding, for the feeding side i would mainly pay attention to the bottom link, as the american diets are very different and not very good for the skunks.

Welcome to Skunk Haven&#8482
The specialist keepers association - TSKA Exotics

I would also reccomend you to read through all the skunk threads on here to help you get some sort of idea as to what they are like, because there are good threads, bad threads etc. Maily the good threads outweigh the bad but it will still help you to roughly get an idea...

Hope this helps

Luce


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the link. i think i should be ok on the furniture part, i have a jack russel thats ripped everything to shreds lol! on the diet side i should be fine, we have most of that in our house daily anyway due to us and my beardies eating it. thanks for the help! my last question though in the thread about the cage? does it sound ok? its for like 5 and a half, 6 hours a day (due to school) would be out all day at weekends etc, and it would get lots of attention, as do all my animals i never knew there were albino ones!:O bet they are gorgous! do you have any pics of where you keep yours? or does anyone as a matter of fact!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

also, im allergic to egg, cant eat or cook or go near it, so obv wouldnt be able to feed it to one, so would this make a problem? or would cottage cheese and yogurt be enough?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Caging - yes it would be ok as long as it is a big enough enclosure, and aslong as you will be spending alot of time with it when you are home and let it free roam... i take mine pretty much everywhere with me because i dont like to leave her alone, and when we are at home i dont put her in an enclosure she free roams - unless i am popping to the shop or going in the shower.

importantly how old are you?
who do you live with?

you do need to give it egg even if its only every two weeks, if you are allergic then i would suggest that you get someone else to cook it and feed it for you.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

im 12 live with mum and dad ill get my mum to give it to the skunk then


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

OK...
im not being funny with you in anyway but unless your parents are willing to take the responsibility of the skunk, then dont get one. I would wait untill you are older. They are a huge responsibility and commitment, and at 12years old i dont personally think you are old enough to take on that commitment... 
Aswel skunks bite. and they bite hard! when they are young they go through stages of biting and it is unbeleivable painful! when they are fully grown they will happily bite through your finger, my OH has had it happen to him twice by an adult and he said the pain is worse than slamming a car door shut onto your hand.

I would reccomend that you have a proper chat with your parents about it before you even consider getting one... it is not like having any other kind of pet like a dog/rabbit etc...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats fantastic advice lucy i dont really think i can add anymore to that other than .................dont forget a skunk can live longer than that of a dog or cat when kept in captivity and fed the correct diet and such 


Not to mention your gonna be paying double mabe treble out compared to what you would to feed your beardies veg 

my 2 cost me £25-30 a week to feed so they aint cheap to feed 

i can vouch for the skunk bites i have been bitten by 4 skunks now 3 babies and 1 adult and they hurt like hell 

my vet was bitten by the adult skunk too and she went right down to the bone 


I do agree with lucy i think at 12 years old a skunk is a very big responsibilty to take on

owning skunks is like permenantly having toddlers in the house


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Also another couple of questions to ask you............


what sort of area do you live in ?

Do you get on with your neighbours and are they understanding?

Is your mum house proud an bothered about smells ??


there is a reason for these questions and that i will tell when you answer them :lol2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

guess the sensible thing to do is not get one...i live in a small village with lots of fields around. dont have neighbors. not really, we dont have many visitors really


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

luke123 said:


> guess the sensible thing to do is not get one...i live in a small village with lots of fields around. dont have neighbors. not really, we dont have many visitors really


ive just got a skunk off Ditta for my christmas and with the amount of animals we have i thought i could cope with anything..... skunks are a whole different ball game, ive been worn out lookin after him so far with little problems, the amount they need feeding, the tantrums and hissy fits hes just started throwing, they are really hard work and its like havin a baby! As must as you may be a responsible young person i really think you are too young to tie yourself down to a skunk. Dogs can be let out in the garden to roam and play but i cant let domino out my sight when hes out cos im worried about him chewing something, or gettin stuck, and unless you have a totally skunk proof garden you wouldnt be able to let him out in there without supervision. A skunk generally is caged at night, so if youre out at school 6-8 hours a day its gunna be caged then, then its gunna be caged at night, its not gunna be out as much as it maybe should be n i think its a little too long to have a skunk in a cage 5 days a week.

Its great that you love animals but i would wait until youre a little older to consider one, as theyre bloody hard work!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ok guess ill pass then. but emma can you still tellme why you wanted to know those 3 things?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what sort of area do you live in ?
> 
> Do you get on with your neighbours and are they understanding?
> 
> Is your mum house proud an bothered about smells ??


i think emma probably will have asked these because (and she will say if im wrong)...

Area wise if you live in a very public area, when a skunk sprays it not only affects your house, but it affects the whole surrounding area! it is a VERY strong smell, we have a little one that sprayed yesterday OUTSIDE and you could still smell it this evening very strongly indoors and out. Hence do you get on with your neighbours and if they are understanding, because if they arent then you will have a whole world of hassle and trouble.
And with the final one, if your mum is house proud and isnt keen on smells then there is no chance you should get a skunk... if it sprays in your house she will not be happy:lol2: the smell lingers for a very long time indoors...

x


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> A skunk generally is caged at night, so if youre out at school 6-8 hours a day its gunna be caged then, then its gunna be caged at night, its not gunna be out as much as it maybe should be n i think its a little too long to have a skunk in a cage 5 days a week.
> 
> Its great that you love animals but i would wait until youre a little older to consider one, as theyre bloody hard work!!


 
As foofoo said, people generally cage theirs at night so over 1/2 of each day it will be caged... however this is preference as bam isnt caged at all, at night she will go to bed with us, normally before us lol and i will find her curled up in bed. because i keep her up most of the day and evening, she sleeps like a baby through the night until me or jon get up in the morning.

But i would strongly advise you hun to wait until you are older... you have your teenage years to go through yet where you will be out either parting all the time or seeing mates, and this isnt a lifestyle that fits a skunks.

But in the mean time you can do all your research and looking up etc and asking us any questions you have and im sure we will all be happy to help, so that then, in a few years time, if you still want one you will no all about them and inside out!!:2thumb:

Luce


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> guess the sensible thing to do is not get one...i live in a small village with lots of fields around. dont have neighbors. not really, we dont have many visitors really


 

well unless your fellow villagers love the horrid smell of burning rubber mixed with boiled onions an garlic and weed.............then a fully loaded really aint an option 

i have very understanding neighbours last time one of mine sprayed the whole street an the street behind an one below could smell it and its one of them smells you either love or hate lol now im wierd an can tolerate the smell but no everyone can 

Not to mention you have a jack russell..................i have 7 dogs that love the skunks BUT!! my sisters jack russell wont tolerate them at all she would have a good go at trying to kill them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i think emma probably will have asked these because (and she will say if im wrong)...
> 
> Area wise if you live in a very public area, when a skunk sprays it not only affects your house, but it affects the whole surrounding area! it is a VERY strong smell, we have a little one that sprayed yesterday OUTSIDE and you could still smell it this evening very strongly indoors and out. Hence do you get on with your neighbours and if they are understanding, because if they arent then you will have a whole world of hassle and trouble.
> And with the final one, if your mum is house proud and isnt keen on smells then there is no chance you should get a skunk... if it sprays in your house she will not be happy:lol2: the smell lingers for a very long time indoors...
> ...


 

LOOOOOOOOL spot on Lucy :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOL spot on Lucy :2thumb::no1:


 
:lol2: thanks, didnt want to p**s on ur fire as such but saw u werent on and he asked a while ago so thought i will give it a go at answering to what i thought you answers may be

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: thanks, didnt want to p**s on ur fire as such but saw u werent on and he asked a while ago so thought i will give it a go at answering to what i thought you answers may be
> 
> xx


 
No thats fine lol i knew you would know what i was getting at lol 


not to mention that if a skunk dont wanna litter train it wont!!! mine dont do litter trays they squat an plop where they want to an peedle so i follow round with a spray an cloth and alway have plenty of bog roll to hand 

they are messy eaters too fling food everywhere cover themselves as well as everything else in what they are eating 

they are not an animal for a house proud person at all :lol2:

Also you have to know an be close to a fantastic vets that have a clue what they are doing when it comes to skunks too 

not all vets will register fullyloaded skunks either i tried 5 vets before i found the vets for us who have been fantastic 

there are so many things to consider before getting one of these animals as like has been said they really are not for the faint hearted 


Plus with you only being 12 what happens when you hit 18 an wanna start going out with your mates or get yourself a partner who will be left holding the skunk these guys can live 20-22 + years in captivity if cared for properly its along time to commit to an animal so you have to be sure its the right thing before hand


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

luke123 said:


> ok guess ill pass then. but emma can you still tellme why you wanted to know those 3 things?


skunks can be a big thing to introduce into your life yes... mind you, i guess it depends on your parents too at the moment, Emmaj is a parent for instance, as is MrsP, and Kodakira (and they are skunk keepers!) if your parents are anything like them, then there is no reason why you could not have a skunk, but.. it does need to be a family decision, its not like getting a rabbit or a chinchilla you know? the whole family would need to be involved, and yes, when you hit "going out on the town" age.. other people in your house, your parents, or siblings, would need to recognise the fact they would have to be a carer for the skunk too.. 

the best thing i would say, is, if you parents are happy to do it, for you to go round and visit a few people who keep skunks, or, for your mum or dad to give one of us a call and talk through the trials of keeping skunks.. there are plenty of us on here who keep them, and i am sure someone will be near where you are, if your parents really are keen to get one too, then i am sure they would not mind going to see a few first 

i personally don't think age (within reason) is a barrier to ownership.. look at how well Kodakira's son does with their two skunks for instance, BUT.. it does need to be something that the whole house takes on and prepares for, rather than just you.. its as much of a commitment as getting a dog, if not more. 

have you spoken to them at all about skunks? what have they said so far?

as far as caging whilst you are not there.. if you are going to go this route, then a suitable pennning area i would estimate at being about 4ftX6ft (pref. more tho..) it does not need to be roofed if the sides are non climable, but skunks are very good at getting out of things i must warn you! (and into things too for that matter) once they grow up, skunks spend a lot of the time asleep and many adjust to their owners lifestyles and adapt their awake times to work around them. thats not to say they fully co-operate.. a skunk never totally does that!!

i can't say "don't get a skunk" as i have 9 at the moment, and, well, it would be mad of me not to think others liked them as much as i do.. but as said above, its something you need to take on as a family, rather than as just you.. apart from anything else, it would be considered bad practice to sell to a 12 year old without his parents consent anyway.. not to mention the price tag.. i dont know that many 12 years olds who have a spare 600 floating about..

anyway, if we can be of any more help, then just say, i am sure there is someone local to you whose skunks you can go and meet, and if you are ever in linconlshire you are more than welcome to come and meet the mad house here. 

hth

Nerys


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

deffinatly, as we said im sure there are loads of people willing to help you out.

My oh works in a shop just off the A52 stapleford near long eaton on the bardills roundabout... there are 4 resident skunks there and i take mine down when i go... im not too sure how far u are from the long eaton area, but being derbys im guessing not too far..

If you do want one it must be a family decision, as i personally think that as a 12year old it really is too much of a responsibility for you too take on on your own..

as before, chat with ur mum and dad etc and see what they say, if they are truly interested and are happy to have one and look after it as a family then there is no reason why not...

Luce x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i was thinking that lucy.. he must be somewhere near you guys.. and i am only an hour or so from you.. and then there are two skunk owning households in the sheffield area too.. sure someone must be close!

i don't think anyone could take on a skunk, and not have the entire household involved no, lol, you might plan it that way but the skunks would soon teach you their take on it!

i need to get fridge locks.. quanah is a little sod and very nifty at opening it now.. i am having to re-distibute food.. last night he was determined to get at the paté.. i told him.. paté is not good for skunks.. but he said "sod off mum... it smells like its good.. it tastes like its good.. so gimme it here!!"

he is a funny bugger.. turns his nose up at most veg still.. but given the chance of the leftovers from a bowl of tomato soup with basil and oregano.. with a crust of bread with a little spread on.. and oh yes please, we'll eat that ok... *sigh* he does very well at eating things that are not exactly on my diet sheet.. and very badly at eating the things i recommend.. bloody skunks! on a good note, the new girl is now eating everything i put in front of her.. she is still very nervy on the floor, but cuddles like a teddy bear once you have gotten hold of her. she is still called Whiff at the moment.. *rolls eyes* lol

N


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol bless him, tell me about it though as soon as i open the fridge i think bam has a 6th sense, shes straight in the kitchen and into the fridge!! bam got out of her carrier the other night in the car, we had a big family size lasagna on the back seat, she dug into it and got stuck in! i got back to the car and was like omg where is bam and jon said errrm i think she may have ate the lasagna lol then i found her curled up under the seat in a pile of stuff she made a bed out off! i was like ooooh lovely lol, she slept most of the following day, think she was slightly full still :S lol

lily, Q's sister, let off yest for the 1st time and o deary me lol she did it when she was outside and i could still smell it today.
if your up (or down :S) this was bring him to see me  would love too see him now.
glad your new one is settling in now and getting more comfortable 

but yes, im sure there are alot of us who are quite close to luke so he can come see us all 

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

havoc got his head stuck in a yoguart pot the other day :bash:

what a site i must of looked chasing a skunk round with a yog pot on his head :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,I live in North East Derbyshire-more than happy for you to visit and meet the skunkies and the rest of the menagerie. I have a 12yr old and there is no way he would cope with taking on the responsibilty of a skunk even though he has a lot of animal experience with our tribe here so you would definitely need to get your Mum and Dad fully on board before taking on an animal like a skunk..rewarding they are but they sure take a lot of looking after if they are to live a healthy good life and they are capable of wrecking a room in minutes if the fancy takes them...best to get your Mum and Dad to do some serious research with you before making a decision!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

its not one stop you on about is it? ywah going there soon to check them out but saying my brother and dad will ave to help...thats the biggest NO ever!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah it is onestop... lol well look forward to seeing you there there!

Luce


----------

